# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Unnamed fantasy board game [WIP]

## RecklessEnthusiasm

Well, I picked up a commission for a this fantasy board game, and this is the rough layout I pitched. My only complaint thus far is that the center mountain doesn't have as much 3d 'pop' as I'd like. The fellow said he liked it but that he wanted to see one more style before deciding what he wanted, so I am not sure I'll continue to work on or develop this particular one, but I'll try to post more progress as I go.

For the next style, I'm to make it look like a "treasure map," so I need to figure out how to make it look treasure-mappy while still being colorful and useful from an overhead view... hmm.

----------


## DevinNight

that's a cool looking map, and is that the real name or just a placeholder.. cuz it's an awesome name.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

Thanks DevinNight! I am pretty sure it is a place holder: the final title will have "LOL" and "FTW!" added on elaborate script on either side. You know, to keep it classy.

----------


## Jaxilon

That's pretty cool looking and I love Hexagons. Looks like it's got a lot of elevations they way some of the seem to pop up at you.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

This is the board game art commission I created for Fox Enterprises Limited. The game, Story Board will be available on The Game Crafter soon. Special thanks go to Ramah at The Cartographer's Guild for his town and castle mapping elements, of which I made use. Ramah - you rock my socks--both of them.

----------


## krolac

Looks very nice! I am guessing its a "roll&move" game with some twists with the Story cities? Maybe Story cards that affect the power of the four elements, which in turn influences which quadrant of the map is the easiest one to traverse? Am I close?

May I ask how you created the "crayon scratch" effect for the color transitions? I really liked that effect. (And don't tell me it is hand-drawn  :Smile: )

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

To tell you the truth, I didn't read the rules, I just followed art direction! That was my general sense of it though, yeah. I probably should have asked more questions! The coloring was actually just a grunge brush with rotation and scattering on it. I wish I could tell you which one it was or where I got it, but I have so many brushes and I honestly have no idea! I remember it was a really light, sparse brush...

----------


## krolac

Awright, thanks!! I gotta play more with the brush settings in PS, seems there is a lot of stuff you can do there...

----------


## Ramah

Glad you found a use for the elements.

Interesting how you departed from the original, heavily textured version into a more hand-drawn style.

Good job.

----------


## Steel General

This turned out quite nicely.

----------

